# What are you listening to?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So if there was ever a song/music video that was relevant to a lawn forum, this is it... :bandit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1HtM3Iv3lU​
What are you listening to?


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

That's not the genre of music I though would be posted first.

I love dubstep, electronica, drum and bass, and break beat. Although my entire collection is quite eclectic.

Bassnectar is my favorite artists at the moment. Mimosa, Ephixa, Alan Walker, and PANTyRAiD are a few others that I really enjoy. Being a child of the 80's big hair bands will always have a special spot in my heart.

gijoe4500 I'm not sure what your music taste is but if you would like to test out those 18's play The Music's Not Over by PANTyRAiD. At ~ 40 sec it gets real.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm guessing there are not many here into the genre's of music I like, but I'll share another.

My new jam is Head Splitter by Getter. The music video is pretty strange but it has some pretty good beats.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Right now, Zac Brown Band, and Marcus King Band. I like the harmonies of Zac Brown, and Marcus King is a guitar prodigy that has a voice that sounded way more mature than it should have when he was younger than 20 years old. I discovered him while I was listening to some blues on YT. I've been following his band for the past few years. 
https://youtu.be/CRpOqZqlHRY

Here's a video of him when he was invited to the Big House in Macon, GA by Warren Hayes and asked to play on Duane Allman's Gold Top and Hummingbird.
https://youtu.be/CismuSu99t4


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Ware said:


> So if there was ever a song/music video that was relevant to a lawn forum, this is it... :bandit:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1HtM3Iv3lU​
> What are you listening to?


 Oh wow!! I don't know whether to laugh or applaud. Those guys are doing a very specific type of rap (dad rap? Thug family? Paternal rhymes?). They're representing dad life. Love it!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

MarkV said:


> The Music's Not Over by PANTyRAiD. At ~ 40 sec it gets real.


Thanks for tuning me into this. Fun stuff. I used to litsten to Portishead quite a bit. I recently discovered DJ Krush. Not really the same kind of music, but there is some overlap.



Colonel K0rn said:


> Right now, Zac Brown Band, and Marcus King Band.


Love the Zac Brown Band, CK. I listen to it anytime I am traveling south for vacation.
I had never heard of Marcus King, but he is incredible. I'm not sure whether I am more impressed with his voice or his guitar work. Some people are just made to do it.
The Zac Brown Band is pretty impressive, too, as a collection of high caliber musicians.


----------

